# Does anyone know who the artist is of this painting?



## Fozzie (May 6, 2021)

Hi everyone, I have searched high and low on the internet looking for the original painting of this framed print I have - -which i love! Everyone keeps asking me who did it but I cannot find anything, Searched on various possible artists i am aware of and search on cubism painters and paintings looking for it and tried very possible description i could come up with search about it like one legged table, flower pot with writing on it, etc that is unique about this painting.

Does anyone know who painted it? Posting 4 pictures as difficult to get one great one due to the glare from the glass.

Thanks for your help.


----------

